# Arboreal Species?



## snakes123 (Feb 23, 2011)

Can anyone give me a list of Australian arboreal reptiles, snakes, lizards and monitors? I did a quick google but cant find anything.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## lgotje (Feb 23, 2011)

rsp are quite arboreal too


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 23, 2011)

Id love to get a rsp and a gtp but i'm 14 just 4 more years 

Ben


----------



## syeph8 (Feb 23, 2011)

tonnes of lizards are arboreal... just find one you like and ask if its arboreal. are we talking monitors, dragons, skinks, or geckos?


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 23, 2011)

syeph8 said:


> tonnes of lizards are arboreal... just find one you like and ask if its arboreal. are we talking monitors, dragons, skinks, or geckos?


 
Everything apart from skinks.


----------



## syeph8 (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah but are you wanting to specifically get an arboreal gecko, monitor or dragon? if so which one? the list would be a pain in the bum to write.


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 23, 2011)

Too many to list mate, how about you tell us which one you like the look of and we'll tell you if it's arboreal or not... better yet include how big of an animal you want. No point of people telling you a lace monitor is arboreal when you only want something the size of a pygmy mulga monitor


----------



## syeph8 (Feb 23, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Too many to list mate, how about you tell us which one you like the look of and we'll tell you if it's arboreal or not... better yet include how big of an animal you want. No point of people telling you a lace monitor is arboreal when you only want something the size of a pygmy mulga monitor


 
or an asian house gecko. 

When you find something you like, do a bit of research and then ask for some advice, tips and opinions on the best way to set up an enclosure, food, temps etc.
you'll find people tend to be a lot more patient with you when you're asking specific questions instead of vague broad questions.


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok sorry, I just wanted to know what there is. I didn't realise there was so many.

Ben


----------



## syeph8 (Feb 23, 2011)

no need to apologize mate, it would be much easier to answer more specific questions is all. and you will less likely be disappointed with the answer


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 23, 2011)

To be honest i don't know, I cant get a snake until about half way through the year so i'm looking for ideas for something arboreal to get at the newcastle expo.

Ben


----------



## syeph8 (Feb 23, 2011)

why arboreal? what dimensions are you looking for with the enclosure for the fully grown animal? i find this is a good place to start as you can start thinking "ok i have x amount of space which would either fit two jungles or 4 spotteds... or an olive" i then decide what else would fit based on size and then narrow it down based on its ease to keep, whether or not id have to upgrade my license, whether i think it looks good etc etc etc"



syeph8 said:


> why arboreal? what dimensions are you looking for with the enclosure for the fully grown animal? i find this is a good place to start as you can start thinking "ok i have x amount of space which would either fit two jungles or 4 spotteds... or an olive" i then decide what else would fit based on size and then narrow it down based on its ease to keep, whether or not id have to upgrade my license, whether i think it looks good etc etc etc"


 
better idea actually... go to the expo and see what you like... i mean REALLY like and then make it happen afterward. you don't have to get something there, just get the info of the bloke selling them and/or put one on order.


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 23, 2011)

I dont know why i want arboreal I think I have just always like things that spend time in the trees. I have heaps of space but don't want something that needs a huge amount of space. I am looking for lizards or monitors.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## syeph8 (Feb 23, 2011)

i assume by "lizards or monitors" you mean dragons and monitors? this excludes skinks and geckoes.
ill tell you want... how about i give you four ideas and you see if you like them?

mangrove monitor (these spend some time up and about apparently, but they also spend a lot of time down in the water having a good ol' swim. for this one you will do well to have a fish tank in your enclosure. one of my favorite monitors)
martens water monitor (mertens are a bit bigger than martens if the martens arent big enough)
angle headed dragon
boyds forest dragon

and one for an arboreal monitor man to drool over but impossible to attain.. emerald tree monitor

i know i picked water monitors, but they do climb also... both of these would do well to have water bottoms or tanks in their enclosure.


----------



## James..94 (Feb 23, 2011)

What license are you on??
Because the ones Syeph8 suggested are on class 2 license except angle heads.


----------



## syeph8 (Feb 23, 2011)

sorry mate, not familiar with NSW DSE schedules


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 23, 2011)

go buy Keeping and Breeding Australian Lizards

Although what Syeph is right, I would not recommend a Mangrove Monitor or a Merterns Monitor, purely because of the size.

Tristis Orientalis, Tristis Tristis, Gillens, Scarlaris are all climbers and Monitors and are smallish (enough to keep inside)
Boyds and Southern Angle Heads would be good Dragons,
Frill Necks as well

Check out that book and you'll see exactly what type of husbandry levels are required for each species.


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't even know you could get emerald tree monelitirs in Aus? I like ridge tail monitors.

Thanks everyone
Ben


----------



## James..94 (Feb 23, 2011)

or you could go small dragons, like Jacky Dragons they climb a lot.


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 23, 2011)

James..94 said:


> or you could go small dragons, like Jacky Dragons they climb a lot.


 
Thanks I'll have a look at them.

Ben


----------

